# Der ANGLERBOARD-Adventskalender startet



## bic zip (30. November 2022)

Nehme das Handy, Danke.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Nehme das Handy, Danke.


Disqualifiziert...


----------



## Los 2 (30. November 2022)

Ich hab noch nie was gewonnen, warum sollte es diesmal anders sein


----------



## Minimax (30. November 2022)




----------



## yukonjack (30. November 2022)

Schöne Tradition, freue mich


----------



## Vanner (30. November 2022)

Schön dass es den dieses Jahr auch wieder gibt.


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2022)

Hab letztes Jahr gut abgeräumt. 
Würd mich freuen wenn es diesmal wieder klappt, hab nämlich keinen eigenen Adventskalender dieses Jahr 
Wünsche aber auch allen anderen viel Erfolg und einen tollen Gewinn.


----------



## kingandre88 (30. November 2022)

Ich nehme auch wieder Teil und habe die letzten beiden Jahre Glück gehabt.

Ich nehme aber auch nur dran Teil, wenn ich das wirklich gebrauchen kann bzw. Wirklich großes Interesse daran besteht.

Drücke allen die Daumen und eine erfolgreiche Zeit am Wasser, mit der Famile, mit Freunden und Gesundheit.


----------



## yukonjack (30. November 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch wieder Teil und habe die letzten beiden Jahre Glück gehabt.
> 
> Ich nehme aber auch nur dran Teil, wenn ich das wirklich gebrauchen kann bzw. Wirklich großes Interesse daran besteht.
> 
> Drücke allen die Daumen und eine erfolgreiche Zeit am Wasser, mit der Famile, mit Freunden und Gesundheit.


Genau so mache ich das auch


----------



## kuttenkarl (30. November 2022)

Freue mich auch schon drauf.


----------



## Ron73 (30. November 2022)

Ich freue mich auch schon wieder darauf


----------



## Hering 58 (30. November 2022)

Würde mich freuen wenn es diesmal klappt, hab nämlich keinen eigenen Adventskalender dieses Jahr.


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2022)

Leutz, der Winter-Blues und die Besinnlichkeit haben Einzug gehalten. Außer jkc daci7 und Drillsucht69 fängt keiner mehr etwas, also hoffen wir hier auf gute Fänge.


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> fängt keiner mehr etwas,


Hab ja keine Zeit und bisserl im WM Modus. 
Nächste Woche zeig ich wieder Fisch.   
Und vielleicht n gewonnenes Törchem ausm Kalender


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Leutz, der Winter-Blues und die Besinnlichkeit haben Einzug gehalten. Außer jkc daci7 und Drillsucht69 fängt keiner mehr etwas, also hoffen wir hier auf gute Fänge.



Würde ich so nicht sehen....beißt eigentlich gut, aber da es abends leider dunkel ist, kann ich nicht so oft, wie ich gern würde...

Wie nimm man denn am Adventskalender teil ?


----------



## Luis2811 (30. November 2022)

Bin auch schon wieder gespannt was es gibt, vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr und die Losfee hat ein gutes Händchen.


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Wie nimm man denn am Adventskalender teil ?


Letztes Jahr war immer ein Türchen auf der Startseite. 
Anclicken, lesen, mitmachen.


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> aber da es abends leider dunkel ist, kann ich nicht so oft, wie ich gern würde


Das will eigentlich keiner wissen.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Liebe Boardies, es ist wieder soweit! Auch dieses Jahr kommt der Weihnachtsmann mit Geschenken für die AB-Communitiy.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425425
> 
> ...





hanzz schrieb:


> Hab letztes Jahr gut abgeräumt.
> Würd mich freuen wenn es diesmal wieder klappt, hab nämlich keinen eigenen Adventskalender dieses Jahr
> Wünsche aber auch allen anderen viel Erfolg und einen tollen Gewinn.


Gönn den anderen doch auch was.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Dezember 2022)

Das freut mich, ein Grund mehr ins AB zu gucken   …


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Dezember 2022)

Und wie Funktioniert das jetzt hier?


----------



## Jason (1. Dezember 2022)

Dann wünsche ich mal allen viel Glück. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2022)

Freue mich


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wünsche aber auch allen anderen viel Erfolg und einen tollen Gewinn.





Riesenangler schrieb:


> Gönn den anderen doch auch was.





Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und wie Funktioniert das jetzt hier?





hanzz schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war immer ein Türchen auf der Startseite.
> Anclicken, lesen, mitmachen


----------



## Mescalero (1. Dezember 2022)

Die Redaktion geruht vermutlich erst später ihren Dienst anzutreten, nehme ich an?

Es ist bereits nach Sieben, woanders wird um diese Zeit das zweite Frühstück serviert.


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Redaktion geruht vermutlich erst später ihren Dienst anzutreten, nehme ich an?
> 
> Es ist bereits nach Sieben, woanders wird um diese Zeit das zweite Frühstück serviert.


Und die für den Kalender neu angemeldeten Mitglieder müssen erstmal freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## HerrZebra (1. Dezember 2022)

Finde den AdventsKalender irgendwie auch nicht. Oder ist das so wie Ostereiersuchen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Redaktion geruht vermutlich erst später ihren Dienst anzutreten, nehme ich an?
> 
> Es ist bereits nach Sieben, woanders wird um diese Zeit das zweite Frühstück serviert.


Jetzt bin ich ja schon fast dazu geneigt, das Türchen heute um 23.59 freizuschalten...


----------



## Spaßfischer (1. Dezember 2022)

Leute, einfach Mal entspannen und abwarten...


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ja schon fast dazu geneigt, das Türchen heute um 23.59 freizuschalten...


Dann kannst um 00:01 direkt das zweite klar machen.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum das gedauert hat:

Die Redaktion hat erst einmal ausgelost, welches Türchen am 01. Dezember geöffnet wird. Es ist Türchen 23 geworden. Toll!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. Dezember 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch wieder Teil und habe die letzten beiden Jahre Glück gehabt.
> 
> Ich nehme aber auch nur dran Teil, wenn ich das wirklich gebrauchen kann bzw. Wirklich großes Interesse daran besteht.
> 
> Drücke allen die Daumen und eine erfolgreiche Zeit am Wasser, mit der Famile, mit Freunden und Gesundheit.



Sehr gute Einstellung wo ich ganz bei dir bin. 
Letztes Jahr hats leider nicht geklappt dafür das Jahr davor mit etwas Glück klappts heuer ja mal wider.

Allen viel Erfolg


----------



## Paddi (1. Dezember 2022)

Schön das es das dieses jahr gibt


----------



## magut (1. Dezember 2022)

Toll, dass ihr wieder diese Aktion macht 
Danke!!!!


----------



## Waidbruder (1. Dezember 2022)

Die kleinen grünen Fischchen! Auf was für Ideen die Hersteller kommen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2022)

hierher damit
für mein wichteln.

lg nobbi


----------



## wolverine 7878 (5. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schön, dass es wieder einen Adventskalender gibt. Allen viel Glück


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

Rolle, Echolot, Jahresabos..
Alle Achtung, liebe Anglerboard Redaktion , dieses Jahr haut ihr aber wirklich tolle Adventsschätzchen raus, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2022)

wolverine 7878 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, dass es wieder einen Adventskalender gibt.


Klar, wenn man sich nur hier anmeldet um ab zu stauben!
Ich wünsche denen Glück, die auch etwas zum Forenleben hier beitragen!

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (6. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Rolle, Echolot, Jahresabos..
> Alle Achtung, liebe Anglerboard Redaktion , dieses Jahr haut ihr aber wirklich tolle Adventsschätzchen raus, vielen Dank dafür!


Bin mal gespannt was da noch alles für schöne Sachen kommen. Am 24 vielleicht ne Norwegenreise?


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was da noch alles für schöne Sachen kommen. Am 24 vielleicht ne Norwegenreise?


Spinnrute, Wathose, Rolle oder wenn die R&R Jungs wirklich ausflippen ein Bellyboat.


----------



## yukonjack (6. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Spinnrute, Wathose, Rolle oder wenn die R&R Jungs wirklich ausflippen ein Bellyboat.


Da bin ich raus


----------



## Mescalero (6. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was da noch alles für schöne Sachen kommen. Am 24 vielleicht ne Norwegenreise?


Hoffentlich nicht bzw. hoffentlich mit Umbuchungsoption.


----------



## yukonjack (6. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht bzw. hoffentlich mit Umbuchungsoption.


vielleicht in den Yukon?


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Da bin ich raus


Also falls ich wirklich was tolles gewinnen, für das ich absolut keine Verwendung hätte, dann würd ich Angelkumpel damit eine Freude machen*. Deshalb will ich gerne auch bei vielen Türchen mitmachen.



*bzw. ihn durch ritualisierten Gabentausch tiefer in die Sozialschuld-Knechtschaft treiben.


----------



## yukonjack (6. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also falls ich wirklich was tolles gewinnen, für das ich absolut keine Verwendung hätte, dann würd ich Angelkumpel damit eine Freude machen*. Deshalb will ich gerne auch bei vielen Türchen mitmachen.
> 
> 
> 
> *bzw. ihn durch ritualisierten Gabentausch tiefer in die Sozialschuld-Knechtschaft treiben.


Geben ist seliger denn nehmen


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Geben ist seliger denn nehmen


Man könnte einwenden, das in den altmodischen Sprachen das Wort für 'Gift' und 'Gabe' das gleiche ist  

#Potlach
#Gabenkrieg
#Marcel Mauss


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also falls ich wirklich was tolles gewinnen, für das ich absolut keine Verwendung hätte, dann würd ich Angelkumpel damit eine Freude machen*. Deshalb will ich gerne auch bei vielen Türchen mitmachen.
> 
> 
> 
> *bzw. ihn durch ritualisierten Gabentausch tiefer in die Sozialschuld-Knechtschaft treiben.


wegen der abgezockten Telerute ?


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> wegen der abgezockten Telerute ?


"Telerute?!? Welche Telerute meinst Du, Angelkumpel? Seh ich aus als würd ich Dir ne Telerute abzocken? Siehst Du hier irgendwelche Teleruten an meinem Swim? Hab ich je mit ner Telerute geangelt? Ooooohhhmeingott, das hätt ich nicht von Dir gedacht.... nee, komm, lass stecken, ich brauch kein Taschentuch.. Es ist halt nur die Enttäuschung...Am Ende des Tages ist man halt immer ganz allein.
...
Nein, ich mach keine Szene, Du machst ne Szene.. HALLO! Hallo da drüben, Fräulein, ja Sie auf dem SUP-Board! Wer macht hier ne Szene- Ich oder Mr.-Wo-ist-meine-Telerute?... siehst Du was Du angerichtet hast, jetzt rudert sie weg, Sie kann deine Lügen nicht mehr ertragen. Fische sind auch verscheucht.
.....
Sind die Würstchen eigentlich schon fertig?"


----------



## silverfish (6. Dezember 2022)

Also,ich wünsche mal Allen Boardern viel Glück ! Ich brauche selbst nix. 
Ausser die verloren gegangenen Daten von meinem alten Handy. Nur Bilder noch da . Andere Daten sowie Kontakte alles wech.


----------



## bic zip (6. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Also,ich wünsche mal Allen Boardern viel Glück ! Ich brauche selbst nix.
> Ausser die verloren gegangenen Daten von meinem alten Handy. Nur Bilder noch da . Andere Daten sowie Kontakte alles wech.


Hauptsache dein Rezeptbuch ist noch da, wir vermissen dich im Kochthread


----------



## silverfish (6. Dezember 2022)

Das ist auf meiner körpereigenen Festplatte.


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man sich nur hier anmeldet um ab zu stauben!
> Ich wünsche denen Glück, die auch etwas zum Forenleben hier beitragen!
> 
> Jürgen


Ja, ich finds auch jedes Jahr witzig da sieht man dann ganz neue Namen oder welche die nur bei Preisausschreiben aktiv werden.
Menschen sind halt Menschen und das Adventskalenderspiel ist ja nicht an Verdienste ums's Forum geknüpft.

Und andererseits: Wenn auf diese Weise Leute hierhin gezogen werden, und nur einer oder zwei sehen das es hier schön ist, bleiben und sich dann auch abseits von Gewinnspielen beteiligen hat sich aus Forensicht doch schon gelohnt.

EDIT: Aber was mir garnicht gefällt ist so ne Anspruchshaltung die dann an den verlosten Sachen rummäkelt oder rumdrängelt wann denn das nächste Türchen sich öffnet. Sieht man leider manchmal in den Threads.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn auf diese Weise Leute hierhin gezogen werden, und nur einer oder zwei sehen das es hier schön ist, bleiben und sich dann auch abseits von Gewinnspielen beteiligen hat sich aus Forensicht doch schon gelohnt.


Dies passiert aber nur in Einzelfällen, die Regel sieht anders aus.
Ich habe mir die Beitragskonten von Einigen angeschaut, deren User Namen mir unbekannt waren.
Fast alle hatten sich z.T. schon vor Jahren hier angemeldet und ausschließlich bei Verlosungen, oder wie hier am Adventskalender ihre spärlichen Beiträge abgesondert!
Ich finde man sollte eine Mindestbeitragszahl einführen, die jemand berechtigt hier an Verlosungen teilzunehmen, so wie dies bisher läuft, gibt dies nur Schmarotzern dieser Art Auftrieb.
Ich bleibe dabei, dass ich Gewinnern hier nur Glück wünsche, wenn sie sich auch einbringen.
Ich nehme selbst hier gar nicht an Verlosungen teil, da ich glaube die Gewinner werden sowieso handverlesen und da habe ich mit meinen schon mal konträren Beiträgen, ohnehin nur wenig Chancen.
Da zählt wohl eher ein massenfreundliches Verhalten.
Deshalb hoffe ich auch, dass diese Leute ebenso wenige Chancen auf Gewinne haben?

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> da ich glaube die Gewinner werden sowieso handverlesen


Also bitte, das halte ich wirklich für eine Fabel bzw. weit außerhalb der Realität. Ich meine, ich als treuester, unkontroversester aller Systemknechte und Besänftiger mit unerschütterlicher Loyalität zum Board und seine Vertretern habe ich glaube erst ein einziges Mal etwas gewonnen* 

Eine statistische Auffälligkeit besteht allerdings in den wirklich häufigen Gewinnen von hanzz zu den verschiedensten Gelegenheiten. Da würde ich es mir aber damit erklären, das der betreffende  Boardie unter einem Glücksstern steht.

Das.. Oder hanzz hat wirklich kompromittierendes Material gegen die Redaktion in der Hand..

Hg
Mini


*liebe Anglerboard Redaktion , das war ein Hinweis. Öchöm.Öchöm, husthust.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Dezember 2022)

Hast du schon endlich deine Digitalwaage gewonnen  ???


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies passiert aber nur in Einzelfällen, die Regel sieht anders aus.
> Ich habe mir die Beitragskonten von Einigen angeschaut, deren User Namen mir unbekannt waren.
> Fast alle hatten sich z.T. schon vor Jahren hier angemeldet und ausschließlich bei Verlosungen, oder wie hier am Adventskalender ihre spärlichen Beiträge abgesondert!
> Ich finde man sollte eine Mindestbeitragszahl einführen, die jemand berechtigt hier an Verlosungen teilzunehmen, so wie dies bisher läuft, gibt dies nur Schmarotzern dieser Art Auftrieb.
> ...


Du irrst.
Deine Beiträge lese ich gerne. 
Und ja man darf meiner Meinung auch mal provokant sein.
Bitte öffne mal ein Türchen. 
Davon ab....im raubfischfangthread nehme ich auch nicht teil.
Jeder wie er mag.
Lg


----------



## Mescalero (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen beim aktuellen Türchen geschaut. Erschreckend, wie viele Beiträge von eben erst angemeldeten Leuten kommen. Woher wissen die das? 
Ich gönne wirklich jedem Boardie das Glück hier etwas mitzunehmen. Den Neuangemeldeten eher nicht.

(und insgeheim hoffe ich, dass die Losfee diese Abstauber aussortiert)


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen beim aktuellen Türchen geschaut. Erschreckend, wie viele Beiträge von eben erst angemeldeten Leuten kommen. Woher wissen die das?
> Ich gönne wirklich jedem Boardie das Glück hier etwas mitzunehmen. Den Neuangemeldeten eher nicht.
> 
> (und insgeheim hoffe ich, dass die Losfee diese Abstauber aussortiert)


Fast überall all gibt's so Aktionen. 
Angemeldet ist sich schnell. 
Erfolgversprechend ist das nicht.
Deswegen sag ich ja...so ein gutes Mitglied wie Jürgen es ist  sollte mal dran teilnehmen. 
Am letzten Türchen. 
Nur dann kann man meckern.
Auf jeden Fall:
Klasse community hier.
Und da weiß sicher jeder wer gemeint ist.
Die losfee ist nicht blind.


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Woher wissen die das?


Facebook, Instagram....


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> *liebe Anglerboard Redaktion , das war ein Hinweis. Öchöm.Öchöm, husthust.


Na wer sagst denn!


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen beim aktuellen Türchen geschaut. Erschreckend, wie viele Beiträge von eben erst angemeldeten Leuten kommen. Woher wissen die das?
> Ich gönne wirklich jedem Boardie das Glück hier etwas mitzunehmen. Den Neuangemeldeten eher nicht.
> 
> (und insgeheim hoffe ich, dass die Losfee diese Abstauber aussortiert)


Bisher ist doch alles gut gelaufen, wollen wir hoffen das es so bleibt. Den kreisenden Geiern gönn ich ebenfalls nichts, allerdings wenn sie das hier lesen geht das ihnen am Po vorbei, denn sie haben eh nichts zu verlieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## feko (12. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Bisher ist doch alles gut gelaufen, wollen wir hoffen das es so bleibt. Den kreisenden Geiern gönn ich ebenfalls nichts, allerdings wenn sie das hier lesen geht das ihnen am Po vorbei, denn sie haben eh nichts zu verlieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sie lesen es eh nicht


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Sie lesen es eh nicht


Ja, da wirst du wohl Recht haben. Die warten nur aufs nächste Türchen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## bic zip (12. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen beim aktuellen Türchen geschaut. Erschreckend, wie viele Beiträge von eben erst angemeldeten Leuten kommen. Woher wissen die das?
> Ich gönne wirklich jedem Boardie das Glück hier etwas mitzunehmen. Den Neuangemeldeten eher nicht.
> 
> (und insgeheim hoffe ich, dass die Losfee diese Abstauber aussortiert)


Hab ich auch schon gefragt, woher wissen die das.
Bisschen gegooglet und *BÄMM* Jackpot für Leute mit viel Zeit:



			https://www.mein-adventskalender.de/aktuell/online-adventskalender/
		


Auch Taxis Vorschlag die Teilnahme mit einer Bestimmten Anzahl von Beiträgen zu verknüpfen ist eine Totgeburt.

Hier gab es mal einen (mehrere) Neuangemeldete, da hast du auf der Übersichtsseite in sämtlichen Threads nur diesen Namen gesehen mit nichtssagenden „Beiträgen“ nur um „auf dem Schirm aufzutauchen“  bzw Beitragscounter zu pushen.

Dann gibt es natürlich die langjährigen Mitglieder, die nur mitlesen und vielleicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.

Wo will man da ansetzen wen auszuschliessen und wen nicht?

Denke mal der Zufallsgenerator spuckt einen aus und das wars, da hat gar keiner Zeit und Lust zu, da nachzuforschen wer den gesponsorten Gewinn verdient hat und wer nur eine Heuschrecke ist, den Gewinn kassiert und bei Kleinanzeigen verkauft.

mache hier auch nur mit um die Chancen für die Geier zu verkleinern. (außer bei Heftabos)
Weiß auch schon wem ich den Gewinn zukommen lassen würde im Falle eines Gewinnes.

Und das sollest du, Taxidermist, auch


----------



## Ron73 (12. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> mache hier auch nur mit um die Chancen für die Geier zu verkleinern. (außer bei Heftabos)


Ja, nachdem ich gesehen habe das das Abo nicht nur einmal verlost wurde, war ich auch ganz heiß drauf. Hat geklappt, bin sehr zufrieden  . Bei allem anderen, von dir und den Vorschreibern, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Los 2 (12. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich nehme selbst hier gar nicht an Verlosungen teil, da ich glaube die Gewinner werden sowieso handverlesen und da habe ich mit meinen schon mal konträren Beiträgen, ohnehin nur wenig Chancen.
> Da zählt wohl eher ein massenfreundliches Verhalten.


Ja ich glaube damit hast du nicht ganz unrecht.
Ist aber meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## feko (12. Dezember 2022)

Gut wer nicht mitmachen will dann ist das so.
Umso größer die Chance für die die es tun.
(Wollte kein weiteres Mal mitmachen das auch andere noch die Möglichkeit haben. Aber wenn ihr nicht wollt...öffne ich weiter Türchen. Nicht das ein Gewinn noch an die Geier geht)
Lg


----------



## feko (12. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Gut wer nicht mitmachen will dann ist das so.
> Umso größer die Chance für die die es tun.
> (Wollte kein weiteres Mal mitmachen das auch andere noch die Möglichkeit haben. Aber wenn ihr nicht wollt...öffne ich weiter Türchen. Nicht das ein Gewinn noch an die Geier geht)
> Lg


Natürlich ein Witz....tut es oder lasst es.
Mit Glauben kommst du nicht weiter  Los2


----------



## Los 2 (13. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Mit Glauben kommst du nicht weiter Los2


Der Glaube versetzt Berge , glaub mir feko


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Dezember 2022)

Es ist wie jedes Jahr, es gibt die Neider, die Glücklichen, die Glücklosen und die wo sich gerne über etwas gefreut hätten......allen kann mans nicht recht machen.
Darum danke an die Angelboard Redaktion und den Sponsoren die uns diesen Adventskalender ermöglichen und dem ein oder anderen Gewinner eine Freude bereitet.


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es ist wie jedes Jahr, es gibt die Neider, die Glücklichen, die Glücklosen und die wo sich gerne über etwas gefreut hätten......allen kann mans nicht recht machen.
> Darum danke an die Angelboard Redaktion und den Sponsoren die uns diesen Adventskalender ermöglichen und dem ein oder anderen Gewinner eine Freude bereitet.


Wohl gesprochen, dawurzelsepp


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2022)

Da die Adventszeit langsam dem Ende zugeht

Vielen Dank der Anglerboard Redaktion, allen Sachpreisspendern, allen Beteiligten und natürlich auch der Glücksfee für diese Aktion. 

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## magut (26. Dezember 2022)

Ich möchte ich auch hier nochmal beim geamten Team des Angelbord´s bedanken. Ihr verschönert mir den Tag und mit dem Adventkalender auch noch zuätzlich die Adventzeit. 
Ihr macht hier einen echt tollen Job !! DANKE dafür.
Ganz herzliche Adventgrüße 
Mario


----------



## yukonjack (26. Dezember 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Ich möchte ich auch hier nochmal beim geamten Team des Angelbord´s bedanken. Ihr verschönert mir den Tag und mit dem Adventkalender auch noch zuätzlich die Adventzeit.
> Ihr macht hier einen echt tollen Job !! DANKE dafür.
> Ganz herzliche Adventgrüße
> Mario


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Dezember 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn es diesmal klappt, hab nämlich keinen eigenen Adventskalender dieses Jahr.


Ich möchte mich auch hier nochmal beim gesamten Anglerboard Team  bedanken, Ihr macht hier einen echt tollen Job .  Die uns diesen Adventskalender ermöglichen und dem ein oder anderen Gewinner eine Freude bereitet. Danke nochmal für Türchen Nr. 3.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Dezember 2022)

Auch von meiner Seite nochmal danke für den Adventskalender. Auch wenn es in diesem Jahr für mich persönlich ohne Erfolg war, hat es trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Und ich freue mich wenn schöne Gewinne an aktive AB'ler gegangen sind.


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Auch von meiner Seite nochmal danke für den Adventskalender. Auch wenn es in diesem Jahr für mich persönlich ohne Erfolg war, hat es trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Und ich freue mich wenn schöne Gewinne an aktive AB'ler gegangen sind.


ich wüsste nicht wie ich es besser ausdrücken könnte


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir Danke für den Adventskalender, mein Geschenk ist auch schon angekommen
ich würde mich freuen wenn es nächstes Jahr wieder einen geben würde


Gruß Frank


----------



## nostradamus (27. Dezember 2022)

Danke für die Aktion!


----------



## Kehrinho (27. Dezember 2022)

Ein großes Dankeschön an die Anglerboard Redaktion für diesen tollen Adventskalender 

Hat Spaß gemacht jeden Tag ein Türchen zu öffnen bzw. teilzunehmen 

Hier auch nochmal Gratulation an alle Gewinner


----------



## Ron73 (27. Dezember 2022)

Kehrinho schrieb:


> Ein großes Dankeschön an die Anglerboard Redaktion für diesen tollen Adventskalender
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht jeden Tag ein Türchen zu öffnen bzw. teilzunehmen
> 
> Hier auch nochmal Gratulation an alle Gewinner


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Vielen Dank, ich freu mich monatlich auf die neue Ausgabe der Rute&Rolle


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Vielen Dank, ich freu mich monatlich auf die neue Ausgabe der Rute&Rolle


Ich auch, bin schon ganz aufgeregt.


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2022)

In diesem Sinne möchte ich mich ebenfalls bei der Anglerboard Redaktion und den Sponsoren für diesen tolle Adventkalender bedanken. Herzlichen Dank nochmal für die Mega-Combo, freue mich für alle anderen Gewinnern.

Gruß Jason


----------

